# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  jastučići za dojenje

## jadranka605

čekaj malo zar trebamo bojkotirati i jastučiće za dojenje  :? 
na koji način oni promoviraju dohranu? nije mi to jasno...
u Šibenskom rodilištu u paketu samo su bili letci Nivea-e, i paketić za higijenu (maramice, kupka, tester kreme)bez dudica, bočica, uzoraka čajeva, hrane i sl.
možda su u vašim rodilištima ti paketi bogatiji?

----------


## aries24

a jeste li morali ostaviti podatke ako uzmete paket?

ako jeste onda očekuj takve materijale u poštanskom sandučiću  :/

----------


## jadranka605

pa jesam...
ali bojkot je već bio na snazi kad sam se vratila iz bolnice
drugim riječima, nisam bila u toku... :/ 
u svakom slučaju bojkot nekih stvari podupirem, dok su mi neke druge korisne i nebi ih mijenjala   :Unsure:

----------


## aries24

ne bojkotira se projekt nego sadržaj, to je hvalevrijedna akcija, ali nekim stvarima jednostavno nije mjesto u tom paketu

dakle, slažemo se   :Kiss:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Samo moram dojaviti da sam u prva 3 mjeseca imala 3 telefonska poziva radi ankete. Pitam se od kud im moj broj i informacija da sam rodila u Rijeci?   :Rolling Eyes:  Prvi razgovor trajao je oko 9 minuta... dopustila sam.. druga dva sam srezala u korjenu. 

To je cisto uznemiravanje. 

Paketic koji sam dobila doma su bili ulosci always, mislim da jos nije doslo nista podlozno bojkotiranju.

_________

I mene vesele besplatni paketici naravno! Pa ne bunimo se zato!   :Smile:

----------


## Storma

dok se ne javi netko bolje upucen...mislim da su NUK-ovi jastucici za dojenje u pitanju...stvar je u tome da nuk proizvodi i dude, (ne znam da li i bocice?), i time sto se stavljaju njihovi jastucici u paket se krsi kod, jer se oni ne bi ajmorec ni na koji nacin smjeli reklamirati.
nije poanta u uzorcima kao takvima, vec u onima koji stoje IZA tih uzoraka.

----------


## Storma

mislim da oni imaju veze i s jednom markom adaptiranog   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Iva M.

> ...stvar je u tome da nuk proizvodi i dude, (ne znam da li i bocice?),


Proizvode i bočice (i to na veliko, zadnja im je atrakcija ona koja "kao" asocira na majčinu dojku, nema standardni gornji dio nego je 
gore široka i na tom je duda-na kakve sve ideje neće doći???).

----------


## YoungMummy

Cekajte ljudi, nemojmo pretjerivat. Pa vecina firmi koja se bavi djecjom opremom proizvodi i dude i bocice, a to ne znaci da necemo kupit nista drugo od njih za kaznu!! Il ja krivo nesto brijem?

----------


## momze

evo kopiram odgovor sa jednog drugog topika gdje je **** zelio pokloniti majci flasicu za njeno izdojeno mlijeko. a ovaj odgovor moze biti i odgovor na tvoje pitanje YoungMummy (posebice boldani dio):




> cure drage, to sto **** radi uopce nije "super" jer na taj način krsi međunarodni pravilnik o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko. *taj pravilnik zabranjuje proizvodacima djecje hrane stupanje u kontakt s majkama u cilju promocije bilo kakvih proizvoda koji ometaju isključivo dojenje* (znaci,svih proizvoda namjenjenih djeci mladjoj od 6. mjeseci).
> znaci, **** uopce ne bi smio stupati u kontakt s vama, ne bi vam smio dijeliti poklone i ne bi smio slati brošure u kojima se reklamiraju npr. nadomjesna mlijeka, čajevi od 1-og tjedna života, kašice od 4-tog mjeseca života, zlicice, dudice, bocice i sl. a pogotovo vam takve proizvode davati besplatno. 
> *isto tako morate znati da je i krsenje pravilnika kad dobijete njihov letak koji se zove abeceda dojenja, pa se oni prave da reklamiraju dojenje, a zapravo reklamiraju sebe jer letak na sebi ima prikeljen (kršitelj koda)ov logo. marketing je gadna stvar, sve su to sofisticirani nacini kojima nam se zele "uvuci pod kozu" i pretvoriti nas u vjerne kupce njihovih proizvoda.*

----------


## Maja

Ukratko, nije sporno kupovanje. Možete vi kupiti od koga god želite što god odaberete. Nema zabrana za vas, mame (osim ukoliko odaberete ne podupirati neku firmu zbog neetičnog marketinga ili poslovanja). Zabrane su na firme, odnosno na marketing (tj. zabrana zakonski(još) nema, ali trebalo bi ih biti, po pravilniku).

----------


## YoungMummy

Slazem se ja da se treba borit protiv krsenja pravilnika i da **** i ostali ne bi smjeli reklamirat sadrzaje koji mogu utjecat negativno na dojenje i tako dalje i tako dalje, ali zar nije logicno da svaka firma zeli reklamirati sebe i da se raznim marketinskim metodama i trikovima zeli sto vise pribliziti kupcu. Ne vidim sto je u tome cudno, jer govorim o svim firmama koje su se ikad reklamirale a ne samo o firmama koje se bave proizvodima za bebe, sto je ovdje osjetljiva tocka. 
Dakle, ako nuk reklamira jastuke za dojenje i ako **** reklamira kasice za djecu nakon 6 mj., i da se recimo ti proizvodi pokazu kvalitetni, ne vidim zasto bi ijedna razumna osoba na temelju toga zakljucila da je i njihovo adaptirano mlijeko (koje negdje drugo reklamiraju) kvalitetno i pozeljno. 
Jer ako cemo tom logikom ici (bojkotirati sve firme koje imaju elemente neetičnosti u marketingu), trebali bi bojkotirati 99% firmi koje imaju veze s icim sto djeca konzumiraju, ukljucujuci i npr.podravku, sta to znaci da bi trebali prestati kupovat cokolino, vegetu i sl. jer smo odlucili ne podupirat doticnu firmu???

----------


## happy mummy

> Slazem se ja da se treba borit protiv krsenja pravilnika i da **** i ostali ne bi smjeli reklamirat sadrzaje koji mogu utjecat negativno na dojenje i tako dalje i tako dalje, ali zar nije logicno da svaka firma zeli reklamirati sebe i da se raznim marketinskim metodama i trikovima zeli sto vise pribliziti kupcu. Ne vidim sto je u tome cudno, jer govorim o svim firmama koje su se ikad reklamirale a ne samo o firmama koje se bave proizvodima za bebe, sto je ovdje osjetljiva tocka.


problem je *neeticni* marketing. a isto tako morat cete priznat da se tako osjetljivi proizvodi kao sto je djecja hrana ne smiju prepustiti slobodnom marketingu bez ikakve kontrole. umjetno mlijeko je nadomjestak kojeg bi trebao prepisati/preporuciti *pedijatar* , znaci lijecnik, a ne da se kupuje na temelju bolje reklame. 




> Jer ako cemo tom logikom ici (bojkotirati sve firme koje imaju elemente neetičnosti u marketingu), trebali bi bojkotirati 99% firmi koje imaju veze s icim sto djeca konzumiraju, ukljucujuci i npr.podravku, sta to znaci da bi trebali prestati kupovat cokolino, vegetu i sl. jer smo odlucili ne podupirat doticnu firmu???


da, ja sam se zato odrekla i nescaffe i vichyjevih kremica, jer su (kršitelj koda)ove, a ja ne zelim dat novce nekome tko ce ih  koristiti za neeticni marketing. ali to je moja osobna odluka i ne mislim da itko mora radit isto sto i ja.

----------

